# Frankie misses Ascot



## Clodagh (20 June 2017)

I know it is only pretend racing, but I love Frankie, such a happy chap compared to the old misery Ryan Moore. Such a shame he is missing the whole week.


----------



## highlandponygirl (20 June 2017)

That is a shame, such a great character for the sport.


----------



## Mariposa (20 June 2017)

He'll be spitting feathers after Lady Aurelia's amazing win. What a filly!


----------



## Clodagh (20 June 2017)

She really is. 
Haven't Coolmore had an awful day? Churchill didn't go a yard.
Godolphin have done really well, poor John Ferguson.
Beyond Conceit must be the biggest Galileo ever foaled!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 June 2017)

Im slightly disappointed that Mullins and Richi Rich won today but hey ho!

It must have been a long time since Coolmore haven't won a race on the opening day of Ascot.


----------



## Clodagh (20 June 2017)

EKW said:



			Im slightly disappointed that Mullins and Richi Rich won today but hey ho!
		
Click to expand...

I was cheering on the rest of the field!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 June 2017)

Coolmore are on the board courtesy of the wonderful Highland Reel! Galileo sired the first three home in that race. 

And where are all these Frankel offspring?!?! Hmmmm?!?!?! No where! He may have been something special in British (well English as the furthest he went from home was York!) Racing but he isn't setting the world alight as a sire yet! Ok to be fair he has some decent offspring but for everything that was tauted about him his daddy is still the business!

ETA - Wesley Ward is having a great Ascot! Fair play to him for bringing his team over to play with ours!


----------



## Orangehorse (21 June 2017)

Frankie is such a huge personality - ask a member of the public to name another jockey.  

As for Frankel - I thought nearly all his first runners had won?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2017)

The first offspring were very selectively ran. He got sent nearly 150 mares, say 15 didn't carry to full term. That leaves you 135, less than 50 ran as 2yos. So what happened to the other 80 odd? That's a high percentage of non runners. I'm thinking that the ones that weren't going to dazzle first time out will have been put away for this year. And more yet scrapped because they didn't show enough at home. The owners have the money to do that. Only allow the best to be seen in public for the first few years to keep the allure, the name and the price tag up. But the way he has been tauted you want expect him to have winners left right and centre at the big meetings. 

Instead Galileo claimed the first 4 classic of the season - a feat no other sire has ever done.


----------



## Clodagh (22 June 2017)

I thought Frankel was absolutely wonderful, but you are righrt as a sire he is sadly lacking. He was sent the best mares too, so I wonder if they will go back to him or not?


----------



## KautoStar1 (22 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I thought Frankel was absolutely wonderful, but you are righrt as a sire he is sadly lacking. He was sent the best mares too, so I wonder if they will go back to him or not?
		
Click to expand...

bl**dy hell, give the horse a chance.

And anyway, being a good race horse doesn't automatically transfer to being a great sire, bearing in mind his off spring have a lot to live up too.


----------



## KautoStar1 (22 June 2017)

EKW said:



			Im slightly disappointed that Mullins and Richi Rich won today but hey ho!
		
Click to expand...


As opposed to Coolmore and the various Arab owners winning everything, which is awfully boring is it not ?  Especially as virtually none of these horses are ever seen again after their 3 year old season.


----------



## Clodagh (22 June 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			bl**dy hell, give the horse a chance.

And anyway, being a good race horse doesn't automatically transfer to being a great sire, bearing in mind his off spring have a lot to live up too.
		
Click to expand...

With the mares he had he should have at least a top class group race, if not a classic to his name. I do hope he does well, I wish him every success.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			With the mares he had he should have at least a top class group race, if not a classic to his name. I do hope he does well, I wish him every success.
		
Click to expand...

He has a classic winner in Japan but there's a reason their horses rarely come over here - they aren't good enough. 

Coolmore and Godolphin don't have many, if any good sprinters. They are always winning the mile+ races. Richie richs colours are seen in every race at Cheltenham regardless of trip, fence or hurdle. Plus he is a t w a t.


----------



## Orangehorse (22 June 2017)

But where would we/racing be if there weren't owners willing to buy and train horses?  They are giving us unlimited entertainment and something to talk about.  And the best horses running.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2017)

Flat racing will always have big money owners. Shorter term racing for bigger money and breeding rights. Jumps racing gets the rough end of the deal.


----------



## KautoStar1 (22 June 2017)

I've only got two more words to add to this post. 

BIG ORANGE.


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			I've only got two more words to add to this post. 

BIG ORANGE.
		
Click to expand...

What a horse! Love him. Did slightly snigger at him being described as a home bred, I always picture homebreds being in the paddock of someone who owns 3 horses. Coolmore's runner in another race wa salso described as that!

Anyway, detracting, it was a superb race, to be that close after all that way.


----------



## Orangehorse (23 June 2017)

Loved the report where the jockey was told by Frankie to just sit still and let the horse set the pace.  Horse was right, wasn't he?


----------

